# Spondylothesis aka a bad back



## IcEPiCk (5 Aug 2005)

Hey this is my first posting here... 

I have received a conditional job offer as Communications Research Operator... Comms Op 291.  It is conditional upon my medical comes back a ok.

oh yea, I was selected for the army element. ;D

I have a medical condition known as spondylothesis, it is a fracture in the lower back.  I didnt even know I had it until I had an x-ray.  The medical technician made me get an extra because when he felt along my spine he noticed some extra tissue there.  Its grade one (1-25 percent slippage of the disc), grade four being the worst.  I am very active, I lift weights.

Apparently some people live normal lives without even every knowing this have this.

I should get my results back from Ottawa soon.  I think they will allow me to go in either way... 
Would it hinder my deployment options, or if I wanted to join something like JTF2?

I just dont want to feel limited in something I want to belong to so badly.  One of the things that attracts me most to the Canadian Forces is the options it gives you.


----------



## medicineman (5 Aug 2005)

I seem to recall that a spondylolisthesis, in and of itself, isn't a problem until it becomes a problem - developing back pain or if there are any radicular symptoms (nerve pain or numbness).  Having said that, if you have some slippage, you're going to have to watch yourself.  Things like jumping out of airplanes, heavy rucksacks and other abuse have the potential to cause you grief with your back, so make sure that you look after it - you can't trade it in later.

Have a good one.

MM


----------



## IcEPiCk (11 Aug 2005)

being the optomist I am, I look forward to the day I can trade it in (I am only 20, who knows that the future holds)!

 ;D 

 :dontpanic:


----------

